# Welcome New Outbackers!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm a little tardy at getting to this this month, but please join me in welcoming the new Outbackers that joined our community in May...

Seminoles
RVLG329fbh
txltr450
in2rotts
Dewey
Cherie
johnny1983
Jim & Gail 21RS
Chrisharmen
ACTraband
Brett
The Grey's
Just Add Dirt
BWildAussie
malt1009
rhbuilds
Flatlander
JLKelly
laketime
hearob
ttl
meme17
thetmoo
fish0821
robinandnickplus2
KoalaFan
Chris and Gia Shaw
Ihahn
we4hubies
Minpinny
Climber
Fredtp
JustYakin
Escalade Steve
Dee
superdave
scottysje
Planenuts98
eastender
obx-rider
Lindberg
[email protected]
sgf3455
tommyg
Blaque
KOZ
Calilady
themebs4
joecichon
ga carpkiller
kips
hbcarters
Roncadenhead
Outback Seller 2120
bkramersr
AZ1972
KJ2ZZ
rkobes
DRC
Toma Gosselin
Wade4life
mrskos
macfromoutback
Mikesquad
jamisonTN
olmnsml
Z's Toy
rays
riched
JMKE
swanny007
Cranky Greg
GO WEST
K. Smith
cerealcamper
livinthedream2
myrtle beach bums
CTOutbacker
fourskews
tjb
Shawn286
snephtar
Wharf Rat
Rocky25
Dragon
Hoosier
ak60100
Outback in Oregon
Sod16
verbal
Cuban Camper
SouthRider
HeatherH
Kane's Undertow
R SYD 29
PacNorWest
larsenvega
BuilderBarb
Tent 2 Trailer
2LabsPlusRoo
dparrish14
Avbird

Welcome aboard, one and all!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, what amazing for just one month! Welcome all to Outbackers, as I'm sure you can see already, you will love this site.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Incredible actually. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

WOW!!! That's a lot. Our army grows and grows!!! ---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to all of you!!!

Let's hear from you....what questions do you have?

BTW...we love stories of the first time you took your Outback camping...


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

OHHHH CRAP!

MRSKOS!!! Thats my DW. I better be careful of the stories I tell now. Didnt realize she joined up. Now I know why/how she came up with the HUGE mod list. I should have clued in earlier.

Kos


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW !! Great News. WELCOME TO EVERYONE !!! 
Join in the fun.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome All!! Jeez that's a lot of people!!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

101 new Outbackers...by my quick count. That's a lot. Welcome all.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, welcome everyone.







Jump right in, the more the merrier!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Were going to need more kool-aid. James


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

KosinTrouble said:


> OHHHH CRAP!
> 
> MRSKOS!!! Thats my DW. I better be careful of the stories I tell now. Didnt realize she joined up. Now I know why/how she came up with the HUGE mod list. I should have clued in earlier.
> 
> Kos


Hey Kos...be careful with the DW or ya might find yourself in exile in Edmonton !!!!!!!!!!!! A.K.A. The Dog House









AND Welcome all new comers....You will have a Blast here


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome all new Outbackers! You will learn that this site is fun, and educational all at the same time!! Have fun and ask questions, give advice, tell us where you're going, where you've been, where you want to go and ask if any of us have been there, and plenty of us will tell you and ask you the same!!







Ember


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!! I am happy to see that we outbackers are supporting the economy!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome everyone!! Just Add Dirt--I love the name!!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to all the newbies.







With all these OB's on the road we should be seeing more on the road and at CG's.


----------

